# Lining a fire pit with sheet metal



## Bills123 (Jun 26, 2017)

I want to build a fire pit with concrete blocks from Lowes. They sell a kit for $200 that includes 3 rows of pavers and a metal (black paint coated) fire ring https://www.lowes.com/pd/43-5-in-W-x-43-5-in-L-Ashland-Concrete-Firepit-Kit/4686367.  This fire ring accounts for $100 of the overall price, and is only about 4 or 5 inches high and is designed to prevent the heat from the fire from cracking the top 4-5 inches of concrete block.  

I'd rather buy the concrete block forms and arrange the circular pit, and line it with something cheaper. I also know that the Lowes ring would rust out within a few months.  Would lining the pit with galvanized sheet metal provide enough of a shield to keep the block from getting too hot?  Or would this be a wasted effort?


----------



## xman23 (Jun 26, 2017)

I have a coleman with a bottom metal pan and raised grate in the bottom. It has a glass enamel finish.  15 years old and it looks good. Mine has a cover to keep the rain out. I would use a removable pan so you can dump the ash out. I don't think you need there kit as you can buy the perimeter pavers.


----------



## johneh (Jun 26, 2017)

I used an old split ring wheel off 
a transport trailer . Works great as a fire ring 
and has not rusted out in 12 years


----------



## Ashful (Jun 27, 2017)

Why do you need to line a fire pit?  Mine's a pretty ring of stones on dirt.  Dirt doesn't burn or rust.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 27, 2017)

You would burn the coating  off the tin pretty quick then the rust will take the rest. How about lining it with fire brick,thats what its made for.


----------



## peakbagger (Jun 27, 2017)

I see old tire rims being used in state parks and campground and they seem to work well.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 27, 2017)

Amazon sells a heavy ring with a swing away grill top for around a hundred.  its pretty heavy so i assume it would last awhile.  Anything thin wont last long unless its stainless steel .


----------



## SeanBB (Jun 28, 2017)

Be careful if you use galvanized sheet metal, see link:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metal_fume_fever


----------

